# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  PLM: Diccionario de Insumos para la Producción Orgánica (DIPO) 2018

## AgroMarket.pe

PLM: Diccionario de Insumos para la Producción Orgánica (DIPO) - 2018 
Precio: S/ 40.00 (inc. IGV)  
Cómpralo en nuestra tienda virtual con cualquier medio de pago: https://bit.ly/2tIssLZ 
Informes y cotizaciones a ventas@agromarket.pe | Telf: 241-4422 Anexo 120 | Cel: 995 805 066  diccionario-de-insumos-para-la-produccion-organica-agromarket.pe.jpgTemas similares: PLM: Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas (DEAQ) 2018 CURSO PRACTICO "PRODUCCIÓN ORGÁNICA DE MORINGA"-  02 DE JUNIO DEL 2018 Artículo: Entregan insumos agrícolas para mejorar producción de café y cacao en el VRAEM Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

*PLM* : Diccionario de Insumos para la Producción Orgánica (*DIPO*) - *2019*   Precio: *S/ 60.00* (*inc. IGV*)   Cómpralo en nuestra tienda virtual con cualquier medio de pago:*https://pst.cr/dmoLm *   Informes y cotizaciones a *ventas@agromarket.pe* | Telf: *241-4422* Anexo *120* | Cel: *995 805 066*  para foro.jpg

----------

